

Google Profiles Has a New Interface - achew22
http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2011/03/google-profiles-has-new-interface.html

======
fossuser
Looks a lot better organized, but also a lot like facebook. Not that that's a
bad thing, the facebook profile page has clearly been successful.

------
petervandijck
About time. Let's see what happens when Google finally starts taking social
serious.

Now where's my Google social graph?

~~~
patrickaljord
Right here <http://code.google.com/apis/socialgraph/>

~~~
petervandijck
I mean _my_ social graph. The one that's easy to use and immediately useful to
me :)

~~~
groks
Here: <https://profiles.google.com/u/0/connectedaccounts>

~~~
petervandijck
I mean the one that is useful to me, that has, as pg would say, "a quantum of
usefulness" :)

Google treats the social graph as an engineering challenge, but they've never
understood that it can actually be useful for stuff.

And the link you posted isn't a social graph, it's a list of accounts
connected to my account. Nothing social about it.

------
iworkforthem
Er... there is <http://www.google.com/profiles/iworkforthem#buzz> and there is
also <https://profiles.google.com/iworkforthem/about>

So there are 2 profile pages now?

------
Grantmd
Doesn't work in the latest Chrome dev channel. Ironical?

No errors in the console. You just get a blank page.

------
wulczer
> Another change is that you can now hide the Google Buzz tab from your
> profile.

Slowly admitting that Google Buzz was a complete failure...

~~~
alexmat
I still like it. Works for me and my small group of friends and family and I
can manage who I share stuff with better than broadcasting everything over
twitter. I hope they keep it around.

------
elvirs
looks like new facebook profile pages, especially the top part.

